# trailer leans on right side



## jmpotter

Our Outback 25 RSS leans to the right.It sits about 2 inches low on the right side
when sitting on a level surface .I inspected the springs & axles ,all look ok.The dealers service man looked at it & said something was wrong,then the dealer called me and said I had too much stuff stored in the trailer.i have about 25 pound of items stored on this side of the trailer.Has anyone else had this problem .I have never been able to level the trailer from side to side.


----------



## Y-Guy

First of all welcome to the Outbackers!









Sound fishy to me. I would remove everything in the trailer and check, then ask them to find a solution. Personally I don't buy what they are saying, the trailer is pretty well balanced and 25# won't make any difference if it leans or not.


----------



## vdub

I agree with y. Tech said something was amiss, then dealer, i.e., owner and/or guy who makes or loses money, calls and says it is the way you have it loaded. Hmmmmm, I don't buy that. Like y said, take all your stuff out, if it still leans, then something is wrong. I don't think mine will lean even when the side-slide is extended out, and that's a lot of weight. It doesn't even lean if I'm on the coach, in the slide, with a beer! Heck, it doesn't even lean if I have a whole 6-pack!

So which side is it listing toward? Drivers or passengers? Check the tires and see if they are all the same size and pressure. Other than that, the only thing I could think of would be the springs. You have an pictures?


----------



## aplvlykat

I agree with Y-guy, something is wrong. I installed a generator on the right side which added 100# and mine doesn't lean at all. I have found that the little metal brackets that fit over the TT axle springs come off but I don't think this would account for two inches and they go right back on. I can't think of any way to check the frame other that taking it to a frame shop. Kirk


----------



## vdub

One more thought..... Put the TT on a level concrete pad. Measure the distance on all axles from the concrete to a known point on the axle (say, the point directly under where the springs attach). If that distance is the same for all 4 points, then you can eliminate the tires, wheels, and axles as being the problem. If they aren't the same, then you know where to look further. Then just start working your way up while measuring and comparing the two sides. That is, measure the distance between the springs and the frame where they are directly over the axles, then look at those points where the shackles are attached to the frame. Then count the number of leafs in each spring set, etc. Seems to me you will find a difference there some where. 2" is a lot of lean. I don't even carry enough leveling blocks to account for much more than 3" on a pad that isn't level.


----------



## GlenninTexas

Has it been this way since you bought the TT? Vdub suggested counting the leaf springs on each side. It's possible they "forgot" to put the correct number in one side, but not likely. Inspect the springs and shackles carefully for cracks, missing hardware, etc. Could also be a weakened spring (manufacturing defect).

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Reverie

Not to sound condecending but make sure you are on a level pad by using a good level. A little torpedo level is only about a foot long. You need a level about three feet long to get a fairly accurate measurement. Once you determine the pad is level then take everything out of the trailer and measure it with as long a level as will fit in the space you are measureing. Do not measure it from the table. It is best to measure it from the floor. If the floor and the counter disagree significantly you may have some sort of construction problem. If the lean is a new phenomena I would go with the suspension problem mentioned earlier.

If the unit has not been wrecked I would think the dealership would be really interested in the problem. If they aren't interested let us know because it is a dealership we should avoid.

Reverie


----------



## JimMcCombe

I had this same exact problem. I removed all the gear, and did the level ground check. Keystone authorized new leaf springs on that side, and the symptom was resolved. No one can tell me what caused the original leaf springs to lose their "spring". I'd ask the dealer to contact Keystone--good luck!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Maybe a letter to Keystone, cc:'d to the dealerships service manager would help. With things like this, putting something in writing can prove helpful in the future.

I would definately take everything out, and try it again though. It sounds like a spring problem to me. If I understand you properly, the trailer leans to the opposite side of the slide? If that is so, and it leans even with the slide out, then there is most likely something wrong with the springs. Check for cracked or broken leaves, and check the shackels for same.

Tim


----------



## jmpotter

Thanks for the replies to our leaning trailer problem . I unloaded all of our stuff from the right side of the trailer but it didn`t effect theheight of the trailer on the right side . The trailer leans to the side with the doors.The trailer is still under warranty,so I contacted Keystone & they contacted the rv dealer.The dealers service manager said they were looking at the springs on the right side. I`m going to see them again next week to see what they are going to do with it. Now I can inform the dealer that someone else had the same problem with the same trailer. Thanks every one ,J Potter


----------



## jmpotter

Hello everyone , I`m happy to report that Keystone authorized 4 new springs for our trailer. I inspected it at the rv dealer on the last day of our warranty & its fixed.The new springs also have one more leaf than the old ones. J. Potter


----------



## Reverie

I wonder if the stouter leaf spring arrangement will be a production standard in the future. Anyone know?

Reverie


----------



## dmbcfd

Glad it worked out for you! More leaves=stiffer suspension. It should be steadier when you camp, too.
Steve


----------



## Thor

I am glad everything worked out for you. I am curious, how many leafs are in your spring?

Thor


----------



## shake1969

MERRY CHRISTMAS, MR. POTTER!









I've always wanted to say that.









Glad it worked out for you.


----------

